# Vox V847 vs V848 Clyde wahwah?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there enough of a difference between the Vox V847 and the V848 Clyde McCoy to make it worthwhile buying the Clyde? I have the 847, which I've modded for TB. I was thinking about throwing a whipple in there, but would the Clyde be worth trying? What's a good price? 
Thanks


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the 848 while marginally better than the 847,it has issues.Send your 847 to George at Pedalworx.I've heard nothing but raves on his wah builds.Should have mine in a week.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

If you can work a soldering iron, you don't have to send it anywhere. Just replace the switch for a dpdt, and go true bypass. Mine's 10 years old already, and is as reliable as a Timex, or a rock.

CT.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> If you can work a soldering iron, you don't have to send it anywhere. Just replace the switch for a dpdt, and go true bypass. Mine's 10 years old already, and is as reliable as a Timex, or a rock.
> 
> CT.


I've done that now. Couldn't find a dpdt, went with a 3pdt but I'm not using the third pole...maybe later I'll put in a LED.
It's now got TB, a FoxRox impedance buffer so it will work with my fuzz, Whipple inductor, and 64k resistor vocal mod. Sounds much better, it was kinda lame before (more like a meh pedal).

I was mainly wondering if the circuit was significantly different or if it was just a stock TB thing? I've read people saying the Clyde is the only way to go, so it sounded like there was a real difference btwn the two pedals. 
My old crybaby's getting an Area 51 drop-in some time this week...


----------

